# Dual mATX case?



## niemion (Feb 12, 2012)

Anyone knows a case that can house two mATX motherboards?


----------



## Frick (Feb 12, 2012)

So you basicly want one of those dual motherboard cases but a bit smaller? I'm fairly certain those don't exist. I could be wrong though.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 12, 2012)

I've seen ITX+ATX cases but not mATX+mATX


----------



## niemion (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes, that's what I'm looking for. But if you know any dual ATX cases, thats interesting too.


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 12, 2012)

This is the ITX+XL(!!!)ATX case I was referring to: http://azzatek.com/csaz-4000.html


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 12, 2012)

IIRC LianLi make's dual board case's also may want to look at MountainMod's and possibly DangerDen


----------



## Frick (Feb 12, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> MountainMod's and possibly DangerDen



That was what I was gonna say. They are giant and expensive though, but good.


----------



## niemion (Feb 12, 2012)

m1dg3t, you have a link?


----------



## Frick (Feb 12, 2012)

Here's a case from MountainMods.

http://www.mountainmods.com/ascension-duality-mirror-black-powder-coat-original-top-p-463.html


----------



## niemion (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks.

Im looking for something portable though.


----------



## Frick (Feb 12, 2012)

niemion said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Im looking for something portable though.



Ooh, that's a hard one. I was looking for that meself some years ago (in like 2007 or something) and reached the conclusion that I was better off building my own case. It never happened though.


----------



## niemion (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks.

Portable dual (m)ATX case anyone?


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 14, 2012)

Unfortunately the market is EXTREMELY slim and i think the only option's are what i suggested earlier. If none of them satisfy your need's you may need to build your own, or ask MountainMods/DangerDen to custom fab one for you but it's gonna $$$


----------



## Norton (Feb 14, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Unfortunately the market is EXTREMELY slim and i think the only option's are what i suggested earlier. If none of them satisfy your need's you may need to build your own, or ask MountainMods/DangerDen to custom fab one for you but it's gonna $$$



If you want to fab one up- you can stack two mATX desktops or side-side two mATX small towers and bolt together....

Would make an interesting cube type case


----------



## vladmire (Feb 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> If you want to fab one up- you can stack two mATX desktops or side-side two mATX small towers and bolt together....
> 
> Would make an interesting cube type case



this will be a tough job.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 24, 2012)

Norton said:


> If you want to fab one up- you can stack two mATX desktops or side-side two mATX small towers and bolt together....
> 
> Would make an interesting cube type case




That's what I was thinking myself.. two cheap cases.. boom... just gotta get handles to "hold".




vladmire said:


> this will be a tough job.



really, it wouldn't unless you wanted it all side by side... all you really need to do is:


Drill holes

Rivets all around hooking them together.

2 days I think it would be done and you got something.. now, if you want to go pro.. 

Taking the top off each

bondo together

sand for a few days

primer paint....


All depends on how you want to go at it..


Hell even if you wanted.. talk with Mountainmods.. It will be money, but a Pinnacle 24 can fit two Micros in there... just gotta have one on one side and one on another... (I thought about that once with my old pinnacle case..)


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 24, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Unfortunately the market is EXTREMELY slim and i think the only option's are what i suggested earlier. If none of them satisfy your need's you may need to build your own, or ask MountainMods/DangerDen to custom fab one for you but it's gonna $$$



Don't forget CaseLabs.  The quality of their cases make MountainMods look pretty paltry.


----------

